# Ect sensor probs



## Hrdbodyhrdluk77 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi everyone. I have a 97 4x4 with the 4-cyl and 5-speed. It's been sitting a while because when I try to start it, it runs for a second then dies. I used my code scanner and it gives me po115 (ect sensor) and po141 (downstream O2 sensor). I replaced the etc sensor and no change, however I noticed if I start the truck with the etc sensor unplugged, it will actually start and run. But I gotta keep pushing the gas pedal or it will die. I've read that this puts the ecu in an open loop and thinks the motor is very cold and gives it more gas, like having the choke all the way open. Can anybody give me some advice on what steps I should take next to figure out the problem? Maybe fuel pump problems?


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

Check out: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0115


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it has been sitting a very long time, like over a year, stale gas could be an issue. Regardless, I would start by testing the fuel pressure and make sure it's within spec.


----------



## Hrdbodyhrdluk77 (Jul 11, 2018)

I believe I found the problem. I unplugged the MAF sensor and it idles fine now. From what I've read, doing this causes the computer to revert to default settings. It just doesn't wanna go over 2500rpm's. So I'll be picking a new one up tomorrow. Hopefully I can at least drive it now. Thanks for the responses.


----------

